# mn convention



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

anybody going to the big mn trappers convention in fergus next weekend. if any one wants to meet up let me know


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ttt just a reminder this starts friday. should be a good time


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i had a great time at MN trapping convention today. Seminars were great but i cannot understand why dont the MN TRAPPERS ASSOC invest in 2 $100.00 microphones so the audience can hear what the speakers are saying ??????. it is sad all these people show up to listen to the trapping instructions and you could not hear a thing. marty


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I agree with you, we have had the same concerns at the NDFHTA Rencezvous, this year we purchased a hands free PA System for the demonstrations. Hope it helps at our upcoming rendezvous!

Information will be posted on here shortly or go to http:www.ndfhta.com


----------

